# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  Lotutec vs Teflon

## Yeap

Can anyone here share with me what is the different between these 2 coating? i have some problem how to differentiate the benefit.  :Confused: 
thanks..

----------


## chip anderson

Loututec?  Don't think anyone in the States ever heard of it.

----------


## Yeap

Zeiss in selling this as premium zeiss coating in Malaysia for their lens while Sola using Teflon as their premium coating. the CZV rep here make me confuse on their feature and benefit. i hope some one can clear this up for me. thanks.

----------


## For-Life

> Loututec?  Don't think anyone in the States ever heard of it.



It is the other name for Carat Advantage

----------


## sachmet

Lotutec is the nano coating from Zeiss Germany. They sell the Sola lenses with Teflon coating.

What I heard was that both coatings are engineered at the same location. So the difference between them is not that big. At least when the Teflon 3 is available, which should be in the near future.

The Lotutec which is sold in Switzerland (manufactured in Germany) has a light green reflex, the Teflon has a blue one.


Cheers,
Daniel.

----------


## Yeap

yes i have check with my CZV rep here, in US Lotutec brand as Carat Advantage. but they are the same technology..

So Daniel are you selling that? so how actually you differentiate this two o like my rep said sell Zeiss only by its brand?? i found out that both coating are quite similar and equal performance..

----------


## sachmet

We sell both products. Nearly a 100% of our lenses get to our clients with nano coating (except for children). I do not discuss the fine differences of the coatings with the client, I barely have to discuss the lenses at all, because they trust my recommendation. If they want Zeiss, they get Lotutec. With Sola comes Teflon.

What I was told is that the Teflon coating has the better anti static effect than Lotutec, but I never tested this.

Sure Zeiss quality doesn't differ much from other brands. Many of our clients choose Zeiss because of it's good reputation. If I switched them from Zeiss to another brand some tell me, that the Zeiss lenses were clearer.

Cheers,
Daniel.

----------


## Yeap

thanks so much for your info.. also another thing is that the Lotutec is under some sort like weather test to test it durability against weather like heat, acidic and salt water? 

strongly agree that Zeiss lens has it quality and i just got a pair but not fix into the frame because still yet to find a suitable frame for myself. will update here once got it fix and compare the lens with what i'm using now..

----------


## Mauro.Airoldi

some story...
teflon burn arround 9-10 year ago when Sola start to use Hidrofobich based on Dupont teflon, Sola was the first one in this tecnology.
The originary coating was based (on AR layer) of SiO2 an ZrO2, now the AR stucture is changed.
Lutotec (or Carat Advantage for USA) burn arround 4 yesr ago when zais start to produce with Hidrofobich based on teflon but not with trade mark Dupond.  the AR structure "must be" based  on SiO2, ZrO2 and Ti3O5 (but i'm not 100% sure).

We can see on market a lot of hidrophobic but the different performance are connected to 3 tecnology:
silicon oil based by deeping  (so, so...)
silicon oil evaporated in vacuum   (better)
tefloon based evaporated in vacuum   (the best one)

different product but similar preformance, the big different are in the coating lab quality.

----------


## Barry Santini

Lotutec = *LOTU*S *TEC*hnology = Lotus flower technology = strong, hydrophobic ability to shed water...like a lotus blossom!

FWIW

Barry

----------


## sachmet

@Yeap:
I don't know about a weather test.

We treated a sample lens with no respect :bbg: to test it's durability against sparks from grinding metal. The picture shows you a lens with Lotutec coating on CR39 which has been exposed to sparks for 30 seconds in 50cm (about 20 inches) distance.

It's the best I've seen so far.

Enjoy,
Daniel.

----------


## chip anderson

This picture alone should be enough to convince us that AR should not be used on mechanics, machinist, carpenter's and woodworker's glasses.

And don't argue that they should have safety glasses, it just doesn't always happen when one sharpens the edge on a tool, even opticians don't use them when they use a grinder.

Chip

----------


## Mauro.Airoldi

quality test on lenses are standardized, to evaluated mechanical performance I sugget to read http://www.colts-laboratories.com/?Standards

----------


## Yeap

@Barry,
thank you for the reply. really helps..

@Daniel
Thanks for sacrifice the lens for the knowledge for everyone here. just wondering how is other without Lotutec? such as normal AR, Hoya HVP, SFT, Sola Teflon? how their durability against such crucial test.

----------


## Darryl Meister

Both coatings offer similar performance, with some small differences, but we position them both as premium antireflection coatings. Teflon, for instance, has more of a blue reflex color.

----------


## Yeap

@Darryl 
Just to know is it that Lotutec coating has undergone some kind of weather test and salt water test? 

thank you.

----------


## Darryl Meister

Actually, both coatings go through rigorous development and qualification testing, which includes outdoor weather testing with simulated UV, Bayer abrasion testing, cotton cloth rub with contact angle testing, salt water boil with cross-hatch adhesion testing, etcetera.

I wouldn't say that either coating is necessarily more durable than the other.

----------

